
Show HN: A curated directory of tips and resources to help you lose weight - stefannn
https://www.fat2lose.com/
======
codingdave
This isn't a bad list of resources.

But I'm not seeing any profound new value from curating them all together. You
still have a large list of opinionated ways to lose weight, some of which
conflict with each other, and none of which take into account personal
abilities or differences.

What would bring value is to curate them into categories - Here are a list of
non-conflicting tips for IF. And another list for people who can't fast, but
want to reduce calories. Another for old people, another for young. And
another for those with disabilities or metabolic concerns that preclude
certain tips. Or even something more interactive - If tip #7 sounds good to
you to try, click it and all the conflicting advice is removed, so you can
choose from a menu of ideas and end up with a customized plan to try.

~~~
stefannn
Thanks for the suggestions! It's right everyone has a different view for
losing weight, but I found that a lot of people don't get the basics.

Great idea for dynamic suggestions. Thanks!

------
quickthrower2
It’s all about and only about CICO of course but the other tips might help you
succeed by making you less hungry or increase the CO side or just keep up
motivation to resist temptations to overeat.

------
richardjohn2
Sort of Startup Stash for weight loss. I like the idea, but would love to see
something like plans personalised for my needs.

------
mitch_brooks
I like how the tips are organised. Bookmarking it!

